
How the Trump Campaign Built an Identity Database and Used Facebook Ads to Win - unimpressive
https://medium.com/startup-grind/how-the-trump-campaign-built-an-identity-database-and-used-facebook-ads-to-win-the-election-4ff7d24269ac#.u4717rfe2
======
unimpressive
This story is especially interesting because of what the major narrative was
during the election:

[http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/trumps-scorning-of-
data-...](http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/trumps-scorning-of-data-may-not-
hurt-him-but-itll-hurt-the-gop/)

Trump essentially bluffed people on the strength of his digital marketing
game.

